# LOW FODMAP...waht do you all drink for fluids?



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Been hard core low fodmap (elimination diet) since June 18th....almost 4 months...and the only thing I drink is water. Coffee and tea wrecked me. I do use lac free milk for cereal...I am thinking more on the line of fun stuff to drink....I tired adding lemon once...eeeek...what a mess that was 2hrs later.

What do you all drink other than water? Looking for ideas to break up the boredom


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi zane21,

About the only other thing I drink besides water is small amounts of grape juice every now and then, and a glass or two of red wine every now and then. It's a lot less than when I used to drink a glass or two of red wine every night.









Cheers,

Rich


----------

